# Brown spotting?



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I normally get a small amount of brown spotting only the night before af due but I'm not due on until Saturday and I've had small amounts of brown spotting since Monday? I'm really confused!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Booboo,

Maybe its an early period? Maybe its implantation? What date was your last period? Are you cycles regular?  

I'm trying for baby number 2 and currently two days late but negative pregnancy tests! .....I don't think I can be pregnant as I had an ultra sound on the 24th April which showed x1 dominant cyst on each ovary so was told that I likely ovulated a few days before..so a positive would show now would it argh its so frustrating waiting for AF to start 

xx


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I know, it's so frustrating isn't it. Will keep my fingers crossed for u.
I have regular cycles which are normally 28 day cycles. I started last month on the 15th and got a + opk on 28th. Its just so weird cos I've not had this before, only on night before af will start


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I would take that as a positive sign!!   for you x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

How old are you? Do you have any children? x


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm 33, no children. We've been trying for over 10 years with 2 failed ICSI. We've been using donor sperm for the last three months and this is my last try as donor can no longer help


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Oh Gosh! I really hope this time works out for you, sending lots of baby dust your way  

I'm 32 and we tried for 2.5 years to conceive my daughter who is now 3 and that was difficult enough, you must be very strong!!!

When is your official test date? x


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you so much! Af due Saturday so I think test date would be Sunday if af hasn't arrived by then


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you so much! Af due Saturday so I think test date would be Sunday if af hasn't arrived by then


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've wasted money on tests and all have been negative!! tomorrow I will be 3 days late! I am expecting AF in the morning


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I've been guilty of wasting tests in the past so don't worry. Hope af stays away for you. I've got a horrible feeling I'm going to start tomorrow too now as just been to loo and it's got a bit heavier even though it's still brown in colour. Will keep everything crossed that af stays away for both of us


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I've wasted money on tests in the past so don't worry about it. I have a horrible feeling I'm going to start tomorrow now too cos I've just been to the loo and it's got slightly heavier even though it's still brown in colour. I will keep everything crossed that af stays away for the both of us!


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've heard some women can spot quite heavy brown blood, so try not to worry too much (easier said than done i know!!).

I don't recall spotting when I fell with my daughter but I think when your having treatments and progesterone pessarys you experience so many symptoms its hard to know whats going on?! 

xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Just found this online. A brownish or pinkish bloody discharge usually occurs several days before the regular period. Such type of bleeding can be also called “implantation spotting“. This term characterizes it even more precisely. Brownish or pinkish pre-menstrual discharge with blood is mostly a clear indicator of pregnancy.


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you for the info, that's reassuring. I keep trying to tell myself it's not over till the red lady sings lol but it's stressful


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I am sitting here with my swollen (.)(.) and my stomach cramps, I know its AF but why why do I allow myself to think otherwise. If I had success conception it would already be showing on HTP if I ovulated before the 24th April surely??!


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

Is there any chance you could've ovulated later than you thought or do you do opks? Don't worry, I think we're all guilty of reading into any signs


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I had an ultra sound on the 24th April which showed one dominant cyst on each ovary, which i was told indicated ovulation had occurred prior to the scan.


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'll keep everything crossed for you


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

It cant be pregnancy can it as you normally show hcg 2 weeks after conception right?


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

What other symptoms do you have, or is it just the bleeding? xx


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

How are things today?
I'm still spotting brown with a small amount of tummy ache so just a waiting game now to see what happens next


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Booboo,

Still no AF, im now 3 days late and still negative hpt


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm sorry to hear that. Is it worth contacting your gp to ask their opinion as af is late? I've not been in that situation before so not sure what you're suppose to do.


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes I think I will, although they will probably just send me for another disappointing blood test!

Its so strange as since my daughter I've been regular every 31-32 days max. This month and last month I was late but i don't know why?! Tomorrow I will be 4 days late 

How are you feeling? x


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I was thinking it would probably be a blood test as the next step but I can understand why you're confused when you normally have the same length cycles. Will keep everything crossed for you.

I'm still spotting brown, nothing on underwear but when I wipe after going to the toilet. On two occasions today I had the smallest amount of red in colour amongst the brown. It gets to the point where I dread going for a wee


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Bless you, its so incredibly hard   

To be honest I feel kind of selfish complaining when I already have my daughter...  I never thought I would feel like this once she arrived but actually my desire to have another baby is just as strong and I'm starting to let it take over...

I really do hope you finally get your bfp as you deserve it so much  

Everything crossed for you xx


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I think it's over! Just started getting fresh red blood


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

This is getting cruel now! I had a small amount of bright red earlier but only a tiny amount on pad. Then it stopped and just been to loo and wiped red blood again and there was two small clots in toilet (sorry for tmi) but pad has only two small spots on it. I don't get what's going on! Is it my period but just slow to get started properly? I don't think I can class it as day one of a period though esp as pad is basically clear at the mo.
My results came back today for day 21 blood test and everything is fine with that which is one good thing


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

My AF came yesterday 

It is so cruel I have everything crossed for you    xx


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm so sorry  

I got a BFN today and af also arrived


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that boohoo 😢  Do you know what your next step will be? x


----------



## booboo1801 (Feb 23, 2017)

I feel like it's the end of the road. I feel so down whilst putting on a brave face cos hardly anyone knows we had been trying with a donor and now that chance is over. We can't afford the costs of trying through a clinic so I don't see any options


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Booboo,

Sorry for the late reply, but I've not been on here for a few weeks.... How are you feeling about things now?  

Could you not consider IVF abroad? Perhaps you need a break from it all? Perhaps having a break whilst you save would be a good thing, as it will give your body a chance to recover and relax!

Lots of Love xxx


----------

